
Show HN: No coding, No hassle, No wait time. - kodeshpa
https://www.vessel.io/studio/
======
jackmaney
No coding required? Really? That app seems to be displaying data about hotel
prices. From where does it get this data?

~~~
delluminatus
What? It's meant to be an easy way to do A/B testing by editing the UI without
code.

~~~
jackmaney
Upon viewing more than 30 seconds of the video, it does appear to only deal
with UI edits. The emphasis on "No coding required!![sic]" didn't make that
obvious at a glance.

~~~
delluminatus
Yes, I agree with you there, the page does not do a very good job of
explaining exactly what is being demonstrated. If you start on the site's
landing page [0], it makes it a lot clearer.

[0]: [https://www.vessel.io/](https://www.vessel.io/)

~~~
kodeshpa
Co-Founder of Vessel here, thanks guys for your feedback. We will reward it
as, A/B testing without any code changes.

------
andalinmicphew
Mobile A/B testing without an engineer!

~~~
kodeshpa
Thanks yes we aim to make it super simple for non technical people.

------
pla3rhat3r
Nice but can you have any API integration?

~~~
kodeshpa
Yes we do have API's for integration.

~~~
kodeshpa
You can find all documentation with use cases here
[http://docs.vessel.io](http://docs.vessel.io)

